# Visually Arresting; The Great War Exhibition



## nuuumannn (Dec 20, 2017)

Hi Guys, images from The Great War Exhibition in Wellington, New Zealand. This display has been put together by film director Sir Peter Jackson and his Weta Workshop special effects team to commemorate the Centenary of the Great War. It is a visual feast and sets to recreate some of the sights (and smells) of the war as a visitor experience, so it's not a 'museum' as such. Nevertheless, it is exceptional and does feature some amazing dioramas and artefacts. There is also a sub exhibition titled Galippoli, the New Zealand Experience that has one of the biggest and most impressive dioramas of a battlefield I have ever seen. Well worth going to if in this neck of the woods. If not, go to the link to my photos below - there's explanatory text behind them, too.





M.F.11 




Tank Mk.I ii 




Club 




Rail gun




Tank mask 




Diorama iii 




Troops 

Link to page: The Great War Exhibition

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 20, 2017)

That is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 20, 2017)

Very impressive display. I had to search for drip rifle, ingenious.


----------



## parsifal (Dec 20, 2017)

Fantastic. particularly like the look of the diarama .


water rifles were developed from periscope rifles, claimed as invented May 1915, in the Anzac trenches.

Periscope rifle | The Australian War Memorial

The Dioramas | The Australian War Memorial

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2017)

Impressive! Would love to go and see it.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Barrett (Dec 21, 2017)

Wow. As a museum guy, I'm really impressed. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2017)

Great stuff!

Was certainly highlight when I went to Wellington along with the Gallipoli display at Te-Papa.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2017)

Really excellent !


----------



## Graeme (Dec 23, 2017)

Very nice grant! Love the Farman.


----------



## mikewint (Dec 24, 2017)

On the Bucket List....


----------



## at6 (Dec 24, 2017)

Very impressive. Wish I could see it in person. Thank you for posting it here.


----------

